# how to config linksys wap11 from osX 10.2



## Andrewjmiller (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi,
I'm just moved into a new office, and they have a linksys wap11 sitting here and noone knows how to configure it.  Is this something I can do from my iBook, or does it have to be set up from a PC?  I imagine there must be a way, so does anyone know how to do it?  It seems like it should be easy enough, but I can't get it going...
Please help make me the office hero!
-Andy


----------



## jeepster485 (Apr 11, 2003)

If you have the manuals or any documentation to the access point you're all set; if you don't, try and get them from Linksys' website...they might have a PDF file.

Configuration is simple, once the documentation is acquired.  Plug iBook into WAP11, look in the documentation for the default IP address to the router.  Go into IE or Safari and type in the IP address to the router.  You might want to set your Network preference pane for Ethernet to manually have an IP.  If the IP of the router is 192.168.11.1 then your IP should be 192.168.11.xxx where xxx is any number from 2 to 255.  Subnet is 255.255.255.0.  If this doesn't work then reset the access point to put it back to factory settings.  If it does work a password dialog should come up.  Consult the documentation and type in the generic username and password that the factory sets.  After that you should be golden; hope it works so everyone in the office will bow down to you


----------



## Andrewjmiller (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks, I think I got.  Now to figure out how to get a few PC laptops to connect to it....  
Thanks again, I'm on my way to being a hero!


----------

